# Can't connect to laptop



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

It's an old one winxp. My girlfriend's thunderbolt connects, however? I can hear that it plugs in but it doesn't show up in my computer. Any idea why? Debugging is on and fast charge is off

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Drivers, cable, port, etc, etc.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Download the Universal Naked Driver 0.7


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Drivers, cable, port, etc, etc.


This, also try playing with the options under Settings > Storage > (menu) > USB computer connection.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

X


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Drivers, cable, port, etc, etc.


Huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Does it say it's charging? If so make sure you don't have fast charge on and xp can be a pita imo especially with newer drivers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Mattes said:


> Does it say it's charging? If so make sure you don't have fast charge on and xp can be a pita imo especially with newer drivers
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes it's charging. I never turned fast charge on. It is connected as a media device. I was also able to connect it as a camera

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

otter said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's most likely the drivers you're looking for, try pdanet for android


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

nhat said:


> Download the Universal Naked Driver 0.7


If you haven't done this by now, you should do it today if you really want to use that laptop.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

nhat said:


> Download the Universal Naked Driver 0.7


Please take nhat's suggestion to heart, this will probably help you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Paul gyver (Aug 9, 2011)

Upgrade WMP to version of 11 for windows xp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

nhat said:


> If you haven't done this by now, you should do it today if you really want to use that laptop.


I did but then I read the warnings about uninstalling drivers. I couldn't remove any drivers and because of that I didn't want to proceed. The phone doesn't show up in device manager unless I load it as a camera. I think android ADB was installed but that could have been installed from my girlfriends thunderbolt.

I eventually decided to try anyway even though I couldn't remove any drivers so Also I tried flashing this zip with TWRP and it failed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

otter said:


> I did but then I read the warnings about uninstalling drivers. I couldn't remove any drivers and because of that I didn't want to proceed. The phone doesn't show up in device manager unless I load it as a camera. I think android ADB was installed but that could have been installed from my girlfriends thunderbolt.


We all get that warning. If you want to be able to use fastboot and adb with your Galaxy Nexus, install the drivers. You don't have to remove any drivers, just update the drivers for the device in Device Manager.

The reason it's not showing up in Device Manager is because you don't have the right drivers for the phone.

And that's not how adb works. It isn't installed by a phone, it's installed by the user either by download the Android SDK or adb/fastboot zip files separately.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

So I just flash it like any Rom? I ask because it doesn't work with TWRP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

otter said:


> So I just flash it like any Rom? I ask because it doesn't work with TWRP
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'll help you get it but I'm missing something... what are you trying to flash? I thought you were trying to get the computer to recognize the phone? That being the case you can download the naked driver or the pdanet driver I've had both work. Also I believe xp needs to be updated to the latest service pack SP3.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

otter said:


> So I just flash it like any Rom? I ask because it doesn't work with TWRP
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Install drivers on your computer, not on phone.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Once the driver is downloaded use dev manager to update the driver manually. Start > run > type "devmgmt.msc" or right click my computer > properties at bottom > hardware tab > device manager. Once in, look for a yellow exclamation point with the phone plugged in. If its not there, an installed driver is already present and you need to overwrite it with the one you downloaded. Don't let the computer search for a driver it will install the wrong one.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

fused2explode said:


> Once the driver is downloaded use dev manager to update the driver manually. Start > run > type "devmgmt.msc" or right click my computer > properties at bottom > hardware tab > device manager. Once in, look for a yellow exclamation point with the phone plugged in. If its not there, an installed driver is already present and you need to overwrite it with the one you downloaded. Don't let the computer search for a driver it will install the wrong one.


I don't have internet. However I tethered and used her phone to download the driver. I used 7 zip to extract it. Was that necessary?

I see the yellow question mark. There are 2. One is mtp. The other is Samsung galaxy nexus I right click to update driver...install from location(advanced). Then I select "don't search. I will choose the driver to install." It automatically pops up with android adb so I installed that.

Next I do the same for mtp. It tells me to select hardware. I see android phone on there so I select that. It is android adb again. Alright I installed that once more.

I still can't communicate with the computer. Don't I need a galaxy nexus driver? I won't have internet access on this computer after tomorrow morning

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok I changed the location so it looks in the naked folder. It was installing a Samsung driver however I tried for mtp but no luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

It just installs android adb twice. I still can't connect.

Earlier today I downloaded pdanet on my phone. Then I connected it to my computer and I was able to read the contents of my phone!!! Unfortunately when I unplugged it I lost that ability. That's when I tried the naked driver suggestion. I've since uninstalled and reinstalled pda net but nothing works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Uninstall PDAnet, use the naked usb driver.

Under storage in settings, do you have MTP checked in the USB connection menu?


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

nhat said:


> Uninstall PDAnet, use the naked usb driver.
> 
> Under storage in settings, do you have MTP checked in the USB connection menu?


Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Using the naked driver, is the phone recognized by adb and fastboot?


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I deleted PDA net and it installed the driver for samsung galaxy nexus adb interface. However it will not install the m t p driver . It says the wizard cannot find the necessary software.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

otter said:


> I deleted PDA net and it installed the driver for samsung galaxy nexus adb interface. However it will not install the m t p driver . It says the wizard cannot find the necessary software. Yes I manually selected the naked folder
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay so I got a different computer and I still can't connect my phone. I do not have Internet access on the computer. In the past with all the phones I've had all I do is connected to the computer and it loads the drivers automatically. For that matter I was running Windows 7 with my Nexus tethering and everything was okay. I am running windows XP I'm this computer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I was finally able to connect to a different computer using windows xp. However I have no idea what drivers I use. I downloaded android adb and a whole bunch of other things. It was hours of frustration last night but I am able to transfer files now so thank you very much for your help!

Unfortunately I have a new problem now and I with any rom, ics or jelly bean.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

